# ayuda con el hilo musical en casa



## dautporke (Ene 23, 2007)

hola. he estado leeiendo por el foro un tema sobre el hilo musical. lo que no se adapta a lo que yo quiero. os explico me voy a construir mi casa y queria aprovechar para poner hilo musical por toda ella, pero yo no entiendo nada de esto asi que agradeceria si me exlicaseis un poco mas en profundidad y si tubieseis un esquema mejor. el tema es que tengo que comprar todo y no se que, mi idea es que cada altavoz tenga control del volumen y apagado individual, seran 3 habitaciones 2 baños el recibidor y la cocina. no me quiero gastar un precio desorbitado pero bueno, que este bien de calidad.tampoco se donde comprar todo esto?.me podeis detallar todo lo que necesito y como montarlo + o -? gracias.


----------



## dautporke (Ene 23, 2007)

aaa se me olvidaba. queria partir del salos que tengo el equipo de audio con sus 2 altavoces que los queria dejar en el salon, pues necesitaria un amplificador para los demas el equipo es un sony tiene 50/60hz y 190w y los altavoces 6 homnios. el equipo solo tiene 2 salidas.ufff que follon!! gracias por adelantado...


----------



## pepepuerto (Ene 23, 2007)

Hola .por tus preguntas ,me parece mejor ,que se lo plantes al electricista que te haga la instacion electrica ,pues creo que te sera mas facil y barato,el equipo que tienes  es suficiente para sonorizar, suerte un saludo


----------



## dautporke (Ene 24, 2007)

no. esque pienso hacerlo yo. solo que no tengo muy claro el calculo de los homniosy tal.pues yo quiero conectar el equipo a un amplificador que no se de cuanto pero con 8 salidas y poner en cada altavoz un control de volumen. pero no se que mas he de poner pues quiero hacerlo bien. eso si lo hiciera con hilos independientes. que creo que es lo suyo para no perder potencia por el camino. la otra es poner un amplificador y con el mismo hilo recorrer la casa y pner un potenciometro un altavoz y un transformador de impedancia en cada punto. que es mejor?? si lo pongo con hilos independientes, me hace falta poner todo esto? o bastaria con el altavoz y el regulador?


----------



## thors (Ene 24, 2007)

ok creo entenderte  tu necesitas algo asi como las estaciones de tren o aeropuerto o mall que tienen bafles por todos lados  osea musica ambiental 

y estas en lo cierto se usan transformadores de impedancia, en el comercio hay cajas listas para esta funcion con el traffo y el potenciometro incorporados 
tambien estan los transformadores en el comercio o puedes mandarlos a fabricar 
solo debes tener claro la potencia por cada caja para la potencia del traffo
imaginemos 10 cajas de 10 watts y 8 ohms y tu amplificador es de 120 watts 
cada caja debe llevar un traffo de 8ohms y por el otro lado 70 y 100volts por 15 watts
el parlante se conecta al lado del traffo de 8ohms y el otro lado de 70 y 100volts a la linea o hilo como dices ... 
y para el amplificador otro transformador de 8 ohms y 70y100volts por el otro lado .. de 120watts por lo menos..
el amplificador va al lado de 8ohms 
deberas seleccionar si usaras la linea de 70 o 100volts por las perdidas .....   
de igual forma con las cajas 
esto se encuentra en las casas de electronicas o en donde fabrican transformadores 
en chile se conoce como musica ambiental  ya que años atraz existian emisoras de radio privadas que ofrecian este servicio para empresas o clinicas y la unica musica que se oia era musica ambiental

espero que te sirva


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 25, 2007)

hola migo tendrias que dar un poco mas de información o sea que petencia queres tener exactamente cuantos baffles son y cuanto dispones de tiempo y dinero bien ... te boy a dar una pequeña idea suponte que quieres 1 altavoses lo que seria mas facil rapido confiable poco costoso a comparacion de lostransformadores de impedancia y todo eso es hacer 10 amplificador de 8vatios a 4ohm que son muy comunes que funcionan con un tda 2002 y 1 amper a 8 vatios pes consigues un transformador de 12v a 10 amperes que sale alrededor de 80 o 90 pesos argentinos calculas la fuente o sea 2000 uf por amper y un voltaje de 35v los capacitores de la fuente y unos diodos de 10 amperes como minimo paso 2 los potenciometros tendrian que ser  masomenos de 50kohm luego los pones en un pequeña cajita y los pegas ala pared como los de un ventilador y el amplificador o sea plaqueta ba adentro del baffle la placa con disipador y todo mide alrededor de unos 5x5 y 6 cm de alto bueno espero que le saque jugo a esta idea un saludo gaston


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 25, 2007)

perdon 10 altavoces


----------

